# Few pics with my new camera



## cheekabee (Aug 12, 2013)

Just a few shots from around Melbourne through the winter 

Snakes



Eastern Brown Snake by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern tiger Snake by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern Brown Snake by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern Brown Snake by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



ittle whip snake(Suta flagellum) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern brown Snake by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern brown Snake by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern Brown Snake(Pseudonaja textilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern Brown Snake(Pseudonaja textilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern Brown Snake(Pseudonaja textilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern Brown Snake(Pseudonaja textilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr

Skinks 




Tussock Skink(Pseudemoia pagenstecheri) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Tussock Skink(Pseudemoia pagenstecheri) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Bougainville's Skink(Lerista bougainvillii) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Bougainville's Skink(Lerista bougainvillii) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_1073 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



McCoy's Skink(Nannoscincus maccoyi) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



McCoy's Skink(Nannoscincus maccoyi) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Robust Skink(Ctenotus robustus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Tussock Skink(Pseudemoia pagenstecheri) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



cunnigham by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern Blue Tongue by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## caleb96 (Aug 12, 2013)

Great Photos


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 12, 2013)

Awesome shots mate!


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Aug 13, 2013)

Awesome photos love the cunningham


----------



## Tobe404 (Aug 13, 2013)

Very nice shots - What camera/lens combo were they taken with?


----------



## dintony (Aug 13, 2013)

Great pics! Very impressive.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 14, 2013)

awesome mate
your pics have improved drastically


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Aug 14, 2013)

where in melbourne did you go


----------



## cheekabee (Aug 16, 2013)

thanks guys, cunningham skinks, pretty much went everywhere around Melbourne


----------



## caliherp (Aug 16, 2013)

As Tobe said great shots. What type of camera and lens did you use?


----------



## lithopian (Aug 16, 2013)

cool pics! Loved the eastern brown - attitude!


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 16, 2013)

Awesome shots man! Your work has really improved! Love the tussock skink shots!!!


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Sep 27, 2013)

were in melbourne for the cunninghams?


----------



## wildthings (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice pics  so you like Brown Snakes lol


----------



## Thyla (Sep 27, 2013)

Did you use roofies to get the McCoy's Skink to get it to stay like that?


----------



## cheekabee (Sep 28, 2013)

Thyla said:


> Did you use roofies to get the McCoy's Skink to get it to stay like that?


Thanks guys, thyla dont really know what you mean? I just found them under logs, not roof tiles.


----------



## moloch05 (Sep 28, 2013)

Great shots! I really liked the one of the Tussock Skink(Pseudemoia pagenstecheri) standing on the rock.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 28, 2013)

> _Did you use roofies to get the McCoy's Skink to get it to stay like that?
> 
> _
> 
> Thanks guys, thyla dont really know what you mean? I just found them under logs, not roof tiles.



This.


----------



## Thyla (Sep 29, 2013)

GeckPhotographer said:


> This.



lol. Sorry it was a joke (probably ill suited). Roofies (date rape drug). I don't know how you managed to get that skink to show that beautiful yellow coloured belly in that position for a photo? The joke was he must be drugged to stay like that...

Anyways nice work you got some great shots!


----------

